# Raven's Rant About Calling Wrestlers By Their Real Name?



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

This has something to do with the WWEv Regal Thread doesn't it?

Ugh, there's nothing wrong with calling wrestlers by their real names. That's what they're for.


----------



## FullBlood3dItA (Jul 4, 2006)

I believe what you're referring to as this 'rant' is the Secrets of the Ring with Raven series that ROH did.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Total-KO said:


> Ugh, there's nothing wrong with calling wrestlers by their real names. That's what they're for.


I don't think I could disagree more. Wrestling is supposed to be kayfabed. No wrestler wants to be called by their real name that I know. I cannot be 100% sure on this one, but the few wrestlers of which I have spoken with before would rather be called by their ring name. They feel that it is a sign of respect. I completely agree with them.

EDIT: Sorry sephy, I have no idea where to get the rant at, but I might be interested too. Its very possible that it is on one of his shoots. Again, sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> I don't think I could disagree more. Wrestling is supposed to be kayfabed. No wrestler wants to be called by their real name that I know. I cannot be 100% sure on this one, but the few wrestlers of which I have spoken with before would rather be called by their ring name. They feel that it is a sign of respect. I completely agree with them.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry sephy, I have no idea where to get the rant at, but I might be interested too. Its very possible that it is on one of his shoots. Again, sorry I can't be of any help.


I'd agree with you like ten years ago. But nowadays kayfabe means little (although several indy wrestler still keep it). In the mainstream kayfabe doesn't stand for a whole lot anymore.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Yeah I agree with you bmx. I don't call them by their first name because I think it is disrespectful.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

What is it I don't get here? Disrespect to what?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Total-KO said:


> What is it I don't get here? Disrespect to what?


So you would call CM Punk by his real name even tho you don't even know the guy?


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

watts63 said:


> So you would call CM Punk by his real name even tho you don't even know the guy?


I guess you're right.


----------



## dirtyrubes (Jan 17, 2006)

I've read that reference by CM Punk to Raven's rant, and I'd love to give it a read or a view.

I'm pretty sure that I read that Sabu knocked out a fan who called out his real name during a match before. Turned out it was a guy he went to high school with.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

bmxmadb53 said:


> I don't think I could disagree more. Wrestling is supposed to be kayfabed. No wrestler wants to be called by their real name that I know. I cannot be 100% sure on this one, but the few wrestlers of which I have spoken with before would rather be called by their ring name. They feel that it is a sign of respect. I completely agree with them.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry sephy, I have no idea where to get the rant at, but I might be interested too. Its very possible that it is on one of his shoots. Again, sorry I can't be of any help.



Exactly its all about kayfabe. The only time i have called a wrestler by there real name was when i met Delirious and he wasn't wearing his mask he introduced himself using his real name so thats what i called him right up until the point he put the mask on. Again its about kayfabe if he uses the name Delirious when not in the mask it breaks kayfabe.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

dirtyrubes said:


> I've read that reference by CM Punk to Raven's rant, and I'd love to give it a read or a view.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I read that Sabu knocked out a fan who called out his real name during a match before. Turned out it was a guy he went to high school with.


yeah, he said that on Forever Hardcore right? he said his friend didn't even know Sabu was a wrestler and was just trying to say hi 



Platt said:


> Exactly its all about kayfabe. The only time i have called a wrestler by there real name was when i met Delirious and he wasn't wearing his mask he introduced himself using his real name so thats what i called him right up until the point he put the mask on. Again its about kayfabe if he uses the name Delirious when not in the mask it breaks kayfabe.


when did you meet Delirious? i think i remember you mentioning this before but can't remember


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

sephy37 said:


> yeah, he said that on Forever Hardcore right? he said his friend didn't even know Sabu was a wrestler and was just trying to say hi
> 
> 
> 
> when did you meet Delirious? i think i remember you mentioning this before but can't remember


At the ROH shows in March


----------



## vandal_city (Jan 31, 2006)

Who cares? As long as the wrestler's real name doesn't sound stupid, it's not gonna matter.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

vandal_city said:


> Who cares? As long as the wrestler's real name doesn't sound stupid, it's not gonna matter.


you should meet New Jack


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Aug 7, 2006)

Clearly if matters if the wrestlers are angry when you do it.


----------



## Marth (Jul 1, 2003)

The rant should be on Raven's site I looked it up after Punk mentioned it very informative and I advise you all to look it up also.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Marth said:


> The rant should be on Raven's site I looked it up after Punk mentioned it very informative and I advise you all to look it up also.


thanks man. i'll post it here for everyone to see

edit: i can't find it. any pointers in where to look? i tried his journal but it was just random crap


----------



## Marth (Jul 1, 2003)

January 23. 2004 In the journal section of raven's site. If you are still looking for it.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I find that if you call someone by their first name it's not all that bad, I am meant to call someone a fake name? Thats a load of crap, I think I am entitled to call wrestlers by their first name or Mr./Mrs./Ms.__________ I don't see any problem with that at all.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Bradders said:


> I find that if you call someone by their first name it's not all that bad, I am meant to call someone a fake name? Thats a load of crap, I think I am entitled to call wrestlers by their first name or Mr./Mrs./Ms.__________ I don't see any problem with that at all.


It may not be all that bad but we as fans should really call them by character names.

If you met Edge I think he might be upset if you called him Adam or Mr.Copeland because you don't really know Edge the person you only know him as Edge the character on TV.

Raven has a point. Unless wrestlers are wrestling by their real name (Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, Shelton Benjamin) we could call them by their real names because they are using their real names to wrestle.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think all wrestlers get pissed off about this. But I can see where there coming from. IMO I feel Punk got pissed off by the question. Just his whole general attitude in the response tells me that someone picked a nerve by asking about his spat with Hart. 

On a side note last week on the Tom Green Show Ken Kennedy didnt seem to mind them talking openly about him being called Ken Anderson, infact he reminised on the days he came to the ring and gave his entrance with that name.However that changed when a caller came on and called Ken by his real name. Green immediately hung up. The show was ok and it was kindof cool to see Kennedy just chilling having a couple of beers with Green.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

I think what people here are trying to get at is that you don't know them by their real names but the names they on wrestle with on TV. So calling them by their real names just turds all over the effort they've put into their character alias..

amirite?


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Total-KO said:


> I think what people here are trying to get at is that you don't know them by their real names but the names they on wrestle with on TV. So calling them by their real names just turds all over the effort they've put into their character alias..
> 
> amirite?


Yeah pretty much. I also think that wrestlers feel fans do indeed know them. But only be the character the play all year round and while calling a wrestler by there wrestling name is acceptable and wrestlers act cool with you, they feel pissed off when a fan calls then by there real name because quite frankly there two different personalitys and two different people more or less.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Here is the blog were he goes off about it:


> Raven's Log
> Stardate: 1.23.04
> 11:20 eastern time
> Clarification has become my mantra
> ...


----------



## Eek (May 12, 2006)

I know a big thing that I learned growing up is that according to the rules of etiquette (I'm guessing it's unofficial) you're supposed to call someone either what they introduce themselves to you as, or what you know them as. So, if you and a friend are talking, and one of your friends friends comes up to you and introduces himself and says "Hi, I'm Spike." Even if their real name is Bill you're supposed to call them "Spike".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Why would you want to call a wrestler by his real name. Would you call Delirious by his real name if you saw him in a mask? Hell no you wouldn't because thats his act. It's the same with other wrestlers even though they don't have masks or other crazy getups


----------



## drnick (Jun 6, 2007)

To me its best to get their attention by calling them by their ring name, and then introducing yourself. They may tell you to call them by a different name and if they do simply shake their hand and say nice to meet you. After that you can discuss whatever you want provided its nothing that would upset them. At the edison show i got there early and two of the shimmer wrestlers introduced themselves to me by their real name (but i forgot it already lol)


----------



## Chicago_Nut (May 21, 2007)

I think people who try to call wrestler's by their real names come off as smart asses, really. Like "Hey, look I'm so smart, I know your real name!". I can understand what Raven is saying.


----------



## Katsuyori Murakami (Jun 17, 2007)

Bradders said:


> I find that if you call someone by their first name it's not all that bad, I am meant to call someone a fake name? Thats a load of crap, I think I am entitled to call wrestlers by their first name or Mr./Mrs./Ms.__________ I don't see any problem with that at all.


You're not entitled to anything. Wrestlers don't want to know you, talk to you, or have to deal with you in any way whatsoever, least of all you acting like you know who they are. They're not your friends. You're a _fan_. You're entitled to pay money, sit at shows, and cheer who you want. That's it. Maybe you don't have a problem with calling them by their first names, but maybe Low Ki doesn't have a problem with shoving you on your ass in the street if you run up to him calling him by his real name.

I remember reading comments on the internerds about this from a few of the more famous wrestlers actually, Alex Shelley and Super Dragon so forth. Calling wrestlers by the real names is absolutely retarded, and if you do it you're in line for them to either completely no sell your existence or slap your teeth out. I think it was Shelley who said that most guys in the business don't even know each others real names and these are the guys who are actually working with each other in the ring. It's completely true. I remember being told by one of my friends about how when he met Chris Hero, he called him 'Hero' all night at the bar, and Hero called him by his ring name in return too. If guys in the business don't call each other by their real names out of respect (and also just because it's easier), then you as a fan have absolutely no right to, especially if they specifically request that you not call them by their real name.

Also when you do it makes you sound like an internet dwelling know-it-all tryhard dick. And nobody likes that. So don't do it. Ever. Unless you're told to.


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

CM Punk is right. They work so hard to make a gimmick and a name, and for a fan to call him by his real name is very annoying to all wrestlers.


----------



## Mark. (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, shit. 

I just sent PAC an email asking if I could interview him for my website and I started with "Hey Ben, how are you?".


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mark. said:


> Oh, shit.
> 
> I just sent PAC an email asking if I could interview him for my website and I started with "Hey Ben, how are you?".


If someone does a 6574930 onto you from your roof, you will know who it is then.


----------



## Nezty (Jun 26, 2006)

I think its the same as calling a wrestler by a name they used to go by,like calling John Morrison Johnny Nitro or Montey Brown to Marcus Corvon.


----------



## charismaticenigma (Sep 6, 2004)

i agree with what cm punk and raven have both said. i think calling a wrestler by their real name is disrespectful, unless thats what they want you to call them, or thats the name they wrestle as. for example, this past june, i met mad dog vachon at a wrstling show, and i called him mad dog and he told to call him maurice, he told me to call him maurice before i even thought of calling him that. and nezty, i dont think its the same, but one thing is wrong with ur example, monty brown is his real name i believe


----------



## puropro (Nov 26, 2006)

Who cares. Why give a crap if someone calls you by your fucking name!


----------

